
AWS Lambda vs. EC2 Latency (API Gateway is very slow) - jotto
https://www.prerender.cloud/lambda-latency
======
x_foo_x
Is your 'Bare EC2' over SSL? I've used Apex Ping as well (btw it runs on
Lambda), and it seems they open a new connection on each ping.

Getting 15 ms latency on a brand new TLS connection is nearly impossible over
the internet. If you actually check the latency breakdown on your Ping, you'll
see the TLS handshake is dominating the API Gateway -> EC2 request.

I'm all for this type of analysis, but too often it isn't apples to apples.

~~~
jotto
You're right, and I agree it isn't apples to apples. I am still looking for
ways to break the 150ms TLS handshake barrier (let me know if you have)

My intention was merely to point out the difference between bare/raw HTTP on
ec2 vs API Gateway (which is only HTTPS).

But this comparison is in fact almost useless because the world is moving to
HTTPS everywhere.

~~~
jotto
(almost instead of completely useless) because there's still a ~50ms Lambda
penalty

------
jotto
This was in response to TJ Holowaychuk's blog post: "Blueprints for up"
[https://medium.com/@tjholowaychuk/blueprints-for-
up-1-5f8197...](https://medium.com/@tjholowaychuk/blueprints-for-
up-1-5f8197179275) (running express/connect as a child process of Lambda)

and curiosity as to how far Lambda is from being used for anything latency
sensitive - but it turns out Lambda isn't the slow part - it's API Gateway.

